# PE a-t-il droit imposer les heures sup ?



## Gabcoiff (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais vos lumières,  svp.
Le Pe m'a prévenu à 16h qu'il arrivera tard ce soir, vers 18h au lieu de 17h30. 
Il m'a déjà fait une fois.
Ma question : a-t-il le droit de m'imposer ? Je ne veux pas des heures supplémentaires !

Avez-vous une solution efficace pour que ça cesse de continuer ?

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Les facturer bien cher. Ça devrait faire réfléchir si cela devait se reproduire après rappel des termes du contrat si vous avez signé refuser de travailler des heures complémentaires ou supplémentaires. 
Votre refus est il bien noté au contrat de travail ?


----------



## Gabcoiff (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir Catie6432,

Merci pour votre retour rapide. 
Non, je n'ai pas marqué sur le contrat car au début c'était 17h15 puis avenant pour finir à 17h30.
Dans ce cas, comment je vais faire ? Je crois qu'il m'abuse car je prends seulement 10% taux hc.


----------



## Gabcoiff (16 Décembre 2022)

Quel taux ou tarif je peux marquer pour que ça s'arrête, svp , le maximum ?


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Si rien n'indique au contrat que vous refusez les heures complémentaires, difficile de les refuser. 
Vous avez peut être prévu au contrat un délai de prévenance. 
Si non, vous êtes un peu coincée. 
Cependant, si les heures complémentaires sont récurrentes, cela indique que la base horaire prévue au contrat est trop juste. 
Il faudra la revoir par un avenant.


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Si il est prévue une majoration de 10% au contrat, à part proposer un avenant augmentant ce pourcentage à votre parent employeur je ne vois rien d'autre à faire. 
Mais il peut refuser bien sûr ! 
Pensez à tout celà pour vos prochains contrats.


----------



## violetta (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir.
Vous dites que ce n'est pas la première fois....
Quelle a été votre réaction lorsque c'est arrivé ????
La moindre des choses est au moins de vous demandez si vous êtes dispo et si cela ne vous dérange pas.
Mais là,  il vous préviens ok mais ne vous laisse pas le choix.
Perso, je ne laisse pas passer, je prends cela comme de l'impolitesse et surtout comme un manque de considération,  chose que je ne supporte pas.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Et bien il a déjà changé l'heure de reprise de l'enfant 17h15 au contrat initial pour 17h30 et maintenant 18h ??? et bien je pense que les PE ont mal évalué leurs besoins et donc votre mensualisation est à recalculer si bien sûr 18h ne vous dérange pas !!! par contre perso si c'est récurrent je lui réexplique comment çà fonctionne et que si cela continue vous appellerez une personne notée au contrat pour venir chercher l'enfant car cela vous dérange et que les HC peuvent être refusées même si c'est noté sur le contrat ... vous pouvez justement avoir un RV ce soir-là ???


----------



## Griselda (16 Décembre 2022)

Aucun employeur n'a jamais le droit d'imposer ni heures complémentaires ni heures supplémentaires, pas même aux AMs.
Ca c'est la loi.

Il est important de parler de ça avant la signature du contrat: serais je d'accord si besoin? Si oui à quel prix? Dans quelle condition (délai de prevenance). Mentionner tout ça au contrat pour les ramener à l'écrit de ce qui a été convenu.

Le soucis nous concernant c'est que contrairement à un salarié lambda à qui on demande à la dernière minute s'il peut rester il a la possibilité de s'en aller et donc de fait on ne peut le lui imposer. Nous, à priori, pensons que nous ne pouvons de fait débaucher tant que le PE n'a pas récupéré son enfant. Sauf qu'alors la loi t'autorise à confier l'enfant à la gendarmerie puisque tu n'es pas tenue d'accepter, ni qu'on te l'impose. Evidement, je n'ai encore jamais rencontré une AM qui aille jusque là, ne serait ce parce qu'elle pense à l'enfant qui se retrouverait dans une situation bien peu confortable.

Methode efficace? 
Faire signer au contrat que tout temps de travail en plus du contrat qui ne sera pas avec l'accord écrit (SMS, mail...) sera facturé 10€€net/h. Là ton contrat étant déjà signé tu ne peux le faire qu'en passant par un avenant que les PE sont libres de refuser. Il te faut donc discuter avec eux et leur expliquer très simplement que tes journées et semaines sont déjà TRES longues car avec tes autres contrats les horaires ne sont pas forcément les mêmes qu'avec eux, que tu as d'autres obligations personnelles qui ne te permettent pas d'accepter de faire des heures en plus, que s'ils savent que ça doit se reproduire soit ils devront trouver quelqu'un qui récupère leur enfant et accepte d'assurer la transition chez eux, soit ils devront trouver une autre AMs qui accepterait eventuellement à la dernière minute qu'on lui demande de faire 30 minutes de plus. Tu peux aussi expliquer que eux, tes Employeurs, doivent tous prendre garde à ne pas te faire dépasser le nombre d'heure maxi/an car ils risquent une grosse amende. Leur expliquer que tu es censée, en cas d'heures en plus non validées par toi emmener leur enfant à la gendarmerie ce qui ne serait vraiment pas cool, pour personne.

En bref, c'est compliqué car il faut expliquer ET faire respecter la consigne car comme avec les enfants il faut que la règle ait été dite, expliquée, acceptée puis l'appliquer à chaque fois... Ce parents se dira que quand même 30 min c'est rien mais si tu as 6 familles différentes, chacun d'eux, soit 12 PE sera en retard de 30 min, pas le même jour, tu feras alors 3h de plus chaque semaines, payée même majorée pour un seul à chaque fois, te fera rater ton RDV perso...

Bon courage.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Décembre 2022)

Dans un cas comme celui là la gendarmerie n interviendra pas au pire il appellerons le PE qui lui dira qu il a prévenu de son retard 

Ce PE vous met au pied du mur vous avez guère le choix ☹️
Sinon du même avis que les collègues


----------



## liline17 (16 Décembre 2022)

j'ai dans mon contrat la clause indiquant qu'une HC imposée est à 10€ net.
J'avais un contrat, dont le papa venait avec 10/15mn de retard à chaque fois, il partait en dernier à 18h en même temps qu'une autre petite, j'ai dis à la maman que je ne voulais pas être payée en HC, mais que le vendredi, je récupérais les retards du papa,  car l'autre petite partait plus tôt.


----------



## ElisabethSom (16 Décembre 2022)

Ds ce cas,  si le pe ne veut rien entendre, tu lui dis que du coup, le lendemain,  tu commenceras 1/2 heure plus tard, ça devrait le calmer


----------



## nounou ohana (16 Décembre 2022)

moi j'ai déja menacé de faire comme le dit @ElisabethSom 

un parent  me faisait régulièrement le coup de me prévenir et non de me demander si je pouvais terminer plus tard.. à l'époque j'attaquais svt à 5h30 avec d'autres enfants donc franchement le soir j'en avais plein les bottes.. j'ai fini par dire que de la même façon je récupèrerais ce temps un matin sans demander et en les mettant au pied du mur .. et vraiment je l'aurais fait si nécessaire. 
Je crois que le tout en menaçant de faire cela c'est d'être convaincante


----------



## Griselda (16 Décembre 2022)

Si tu deposes à la gendarmerie (puisque ton contrat ne prevoit pas de le garder au delaà de telle heure) ils seront obligés de s'en charger eux mêmes, c'est à dire contacter les PE, leur remonter les bretelles et s'ils ne repondent pas rapidement la gendarmerie devra alors contacter la PMI pour trouver un accueil d'urgence chez une Ass Familliale. Bien sur les gendarmes ne seront pas très heureux de faire ce job, à leur yeux, moins important que de courrir derrière le voleur n'empeche que c'est la procédure officielle dans ce genre de situation.

Je pense que faire payer "v'la chère" le temps imposé est le plus disuasif. L'idée d'imposer n'importe quand (et sans prevenir pour faire bonne mesure) que tu ratrappe ce temps (plus le temps correspondant à la majoration) est surement une bonne idée. Quoi qu'il arrive je suis toujours d'avis de commencer par annoncer, expliquer puis agir.

Choppe les PE, dis leur que tu note pour la deuxième fois qu'ils auraient envie que tu fasses 30 minutes de plus à la dernière minute mais ça ne peut pas se reproduire car blablabla...


----------



## Mimipoupina (16 Décembre 2022)

Perso sur un conseil lu ici j'ai mis dans mon contrat que toute HS imposée sans mon accord sera facturée 10€ net de l'heure


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Décembre 2022)

Non griselda dans le cas de la postante la gendarmerie ne fera rien au pire appelé le papa qui dira j ai prévenu la nounou que j aurais une demi heure de retard et ça s arrêtera la , nounou repartira avec l enfant

Je comprend tout à fait la postante que c est rageant d être mis au pied du mur comme cela sans même lui demander son accord , on est vendredi elle a envie d être en week-end ou a peu être même prévu des choses 

Franchement vous vous voyez enmener un enfant a la gendarmerie ??  Pour x ou y raisons .

Perso c est une chose que je ferais jamais , je préfère garder l enfant avec moi même la nuit si il le faut que de lui infliger de se retrouver dans un endroit quelconque,  

Il y a quelques années , un vendredi je devait finir a 17h30 , loulou devait partir avec son papa c était son week-end de garde , papa habite à 2h30 de route de chez moi , en fin de matinée il se met a beaucoup neiger , papa habite dans le Jura donc la neige encore pire que chez moi , papa et arrivée chez moi a 21 h 30 ben j ai garder ce petit loulou avec moi , je l ai fait manger , j ignorais totalement a quelle heure papa allait arriver ( maman n'a pas voulu venir récupérer l enfant elle était occupé a autre chose ) , franchement je ne me voyais pas enmener cet enfant a la gendarmerie , il était déjà assez perturbé par la situation, j allais pas lui en rajouter une couche , je préférais qu il soit avec moi que des inconnus


----------



## incognito (16 Décembre 2022)

je pars avec l'enfant faire ce que j'ai à faire (quitte à me trouver un truc super important) et le pe attendra mon retour

et en rendant l'enfant, je lui dis clairement que je refuse tout dépassement d'horaire imposé au dernier moment et que si c'est demandé avant, je peux tout autant le refuser

pas besoin de tourner autour du pot


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour vous dites non. Impossible.  Obligation légale pour eux de se conformer aux termes du contrat. On vous dit pas le choix dites dans ce cas appel à la pmi. Ou assistante sociale pour qu'elle prenne en charge l'enfant.  Du bluff mais cela doit faire réagir . Mais surtout pas de justification.  On ne prétexte pas un rdv. On dit non IMPOSSIBLE.  Arrangez vous. 

Partir avec  l'enfant n'est pas la.solution puisque cela peut se retourner contre vous.


----------



## nanny mcfee (17 Décembre 2022)

Gabcoiff a dit: 


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je voudrais vos lumières,  svp.
> Le Pe m'a prévenu à 16h qu'il arrivera tard ce soir, vers 18h au lieu de 17h30.
> ...


bonjour, dans notre métier il est dur de ne pas faire d'heures sup rare ou un parent est toujours à l'heure même si pour moi j'en ai qui arrive souvent avant l'heure

si  vous refusez les imprévus ça va être dur de garder un contrat, celles qui diront le contraire sont des assmats qui ont eu la chance de tombé que sur des parents qui n'ont jamais eu d'imprévus et c'est rare peut être des parents qui bossent pour l'administration lol 


j'ai eu des parents journalistes,les deux,la maman journaliste de terrain et le papa sport, donc toujours du retard mais je le savais je m'y attendais car les parents le disent pas en début de contrat, j'ai eu parents médecins, parents musiciens ect... déjà là ca vous donne un signe qu'il faudra vous attendre à attendre les parents 

quand j'avais des rdv ou des trucs à faire, avec l'attestation des parents je vaquais à mes occupations.Le petit des parents journalistes à finit par connaître toutes ma famille il appelé même mes petits neveux <<cousins>> il s'est confondu dans la masse


----------



## liline17 (17 Décembre 2022)

les imprévus, ça arrive, et je suis compréhensive, réunion de dernière minute, problème sur la route....
Ce qui me dérange, c'est le papa qui était chez lui et qui arrive en retard sans s'excuser, qui montre bien qu'il s'en fiche et recommencera.
je précise que c'est le papa, j'ai souvent eu ça avec des papas et jamais avec des mamans, si elles arrivent en retard, elles préviennent et c'est parce qu'elle ont un imprévu, pas parce qu'elles ont la flemme de venir chercher le petit.
Je n'ai pas à subir les mauvais comportements de certains messieurs, je demande donc à la maman soit de le convaincre d'arriver à l'heure, soit de me faire récupérer ce temps perdu pour mes occupations.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Décembre 2022)

Nanny à ce moment-là les PE qui ont souvent du retard de par leur travail peuvent aussi inclure ces éventuels retards dans la mensualisation donc paieront à l'avance et peut-être en trop par exemple ils ont besoin d'un horaire de reprise de 18h (horaire habituel) mais souvent dépassent donc ils peuvent partir sur 18h30 voir 19h pour la mensualisation pourquoi pas ??? ainsi vous savez que vous devrez être dispo jusqu'à cet horaire là puisque payée !! en plus des PE médecins journalistes profs ils ont des sous non ??? je soumets mon avis à voir ...


----------



## nanny mcfee (17 Décembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Nanny à ce moment-là les PE qui ont souvent du retard de par leur travail peuvent aussi inclure ces éventuels retards dans la mensualisation donc paieront à l'avance et peut-être en trop par exemple ils ont besoin d'un horaire de reprise de 18h (horaire habituel) mais souvent dépassent donc ils peuvent partir sur 18h30 voir 19h pour la mensualisation pourquoi pas ??? ainsi vous savez que vous devrez être dispo jusqu'à cet horaire là puisque payée !! en plus des PE médecins journalistes profs ils ont des sous non ??? je soumets mon avis à voir ...


Tout à fait d'accord! bon moi les contrats aller jusqu'à 19h et malgré ça du retard , après j'étais sur paris et à paris rare les parents qui sont régulièrement à l'heure avec la RATP qui fait des caprices régulièrement les embouteillages

pour conclure je pense pas qu'un parent vient en retard parcequ'il passe du bon temps... quoi que là encore c'est à discuté  😬


----------



## ChantalGoya (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

2 cas de figures =
- Le retard est exceptionnel dû à la circulation, à un imprévu à son travail....
- Le retard est récurent est là, il s'agit d'un souci d'heures travaillées mal évaluées

Les parents ont-ils notés une personne de confiance qui viendrait chercher l'enfant à leur place ? Si oui, ils doivent faire appel à elle à condition qu'elle soit disponible aussi....

Prendre le temps de rappeler aux parents que vous n'êtes pas à disposition et que vous avez aussi des obligations après vos heures de travail.
Pensez à noter dans le cahier de liaison si certains soirs vous avez des impératifs : " Pour information : lundi xxxxxxx, je ne peux pas terminer après 17h30. Merci de prendre vos dispositions"
C'est pas grand chose mais ça rappelle aux PE que vous avez une vie 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Décembre 2022)

Il m'est arrivé que certains PE aient du retard et si c'était EXCEPTIONNEL je ne comptais même pas ! mais si çà devient récurrent là il faut revoir la mensualisation car sans doute mal-évaluée délibéremment ou pas ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Décembre 2022)

3eme option : des employeurs qui se laissent vivre et n'ont aucune notion du temps, et arrivent quand ça leur chante.

Dans le cas de la postante, l'employeur n'était pas en retard mais a signifiė qu'il arriverait plus tard sans laisser le choix.  Çà c'est indėlicat.


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Je ne suis jamais tombée sur ce type de parents employeurs et heureusement pour eux

La moindre des politesses serait au moins de demander si cela ne dérange pas l'assistante maternelle 
Et non pas d'imposer un retard sans demander le consentement à la personne concerné 

Encore un manque de savoir vivre


----------



## Syl32 (20 Décembre 2022)

Très indélicat de la part de ce parent. Je serais furax si ça m'arrivait. Et je crois que je répondrais par sms à son sms "désolée mais j'ai un rv de prévu ce soir et je ne peux absolument pas garder X jusqu'à 18 heures. Je vous demanderais donc de prendre vos dispositions pour venir le chercher à l'heure prévue au contrat et pas plus tard. Merci de votre compréhension."
Après je crois qu'il faut que tu aies une conversation avec lui pour bien remettre les choses à leur place.

Moi j'accepte de faire des heures complémentaires à condition que ça soit demandé avec délicatesse et respect. Les parents avec lesquels je travaille sont délicats à ce sujet et me demandent toujours en amont si c'est possible pour moi. Par contre j'en ai une qui me le demande d'une manière qui m'énerve un peu et j'avoues que j'ai plus de mal à lui rendre service. C'est du style "ce soir je vous rajouterai une demi-heure de plus et je viendrai la chercher à X au lieu de Y". C'est rare mais quand c'est le cas j'ai beaucoup plus de mal parce qu'elle ne me demande pas si je suis disponible.
En fait tout est dans la manière de demander.


----------



## Missunivers (20 Décembre 2022)

Y m arrive de faire du temps en plus si j ai rien de prévu. Je n ai rien noté au contrat au sujet des heures supp, donc si les parents ont besoin je le fais si je le veux. sauf prévenance 48h avant si changement de planning


----------



## Moumoune14 (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai eu le même soucis que vous. Le papa arrivé avec 1/2 voir 3/4 de retard chaque jour. Un jour j'en ai parlé avec la maman et le lendemain le papa ma dis " vous êtes fier d'avoir prévenu ma femme de mes retards" donc je lui ai dis mes pensés" résultat monsieur avait une maîtresse depuis plusieurs mois. 😄😡


----------



## Gabcoiff (21 Décembre 2022)

Merci pour votre retour et ... vous avez découvert son secret !🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Gabcoiff (21 Décembre 2022)

Merci à vous toutes, tous.


----------



## incognito (21 Décembre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour vous dites non. Impossible.  Obligation légale pour eux de se conformer aux termes du contrat. On vous dit pas le choix dites dans ce cas appel à la pmi. Ou assistante sociale pour qu'elle prenne en charge l'enfant.  Du bluff mais cela doit faire réagir . Mais surtout pas de justification.  On ne prétexte pas un rdv. On dit non IMPOSSIBLE.  Arrangez vous.
> 
> Partir avec  l'enfant n'est pas la.solution puisque cela peut se retourner contre vous.


c'est hors des heures du contrat, je fais ce que je veux je ne travaille plus légalement


----------



## Gabcoiff (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir incognito  

Le pb c'est qu'elle m'a prévenu 1h avant et ne me laisse pas répondre avec ses mots "désolée, désolée" , en plus, elle a dit au début 15min, donc c'est acceptable, puis encore 15min alors j'ai dit non mais elle "s'en fiche" car toujours "désolée" et à la fin retardé 1h !!!.
Elle est seule ici, sans famille, son mari en déplacement !!

Mais 2 fois comme ça. Comment je vais faire car elle ne se présente pas pour récupérer,  elle récupère à l'heure qu'elle veut quoi !


----------



## incognito (23 Décembre 2022)

je lui dis entre 4 yeux que sa façon d'imposer ses retards ne me convient absolument pas et que dorénavant, si elle n'est pas là à l'heure, je pars faire ce que j'ai à faire, point barre.
Elle n'a pas mis les coordonnées de quelqu'un en cas d'urgence ?


----------



## Gabcoiff (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour incognito, 
Non, est est seule en Fr avec ses enfants.

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année. Joyeux Noël


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Décembre 2022)

Vous facturez les retards IMPOSéS à 10 euros et c'est tout si elle ne veut rien comprendre à un moment c'est STOP !


----------



## Gabcoiff (26 Décembre 2022)

Merci Angèle1982


----------

